# May SGTP



## dpoole (May 20, 2017)

What a day Roger was in one corner making Poplar bark baskets. Dan Spires in other corner doing bamboo backing, and Hatchet Dan busy as a BEE helping make bows.


----------



## dpoole (May 20, 2017)

Pictures would not load said security token was missing ???


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 20, 2017)

dpoole said:


> Pictures would not load said security token was missing ???



Lowell probably misplaced it.


----------

